
How to get the most of out of your new Kindle e-Reader - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/how-to-get-the-most-of-out-of-your-new-kindle-e-reader
======
mises
I recommend jailbreaking, if you have a supported model. You can get access to
a full linux box, which can be surprisingly useful. I can now play zork and
nethack while pretending I'm studious.

